# How do I pack my snake for courier delivery??



## kerrylouisehughes (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi guys, 
I am selling my snake and having him delivered to his new home via courier...just wondering what advice anyone might have on "packing" him for the journey, as I have never done this before.
Thanks xx


----------



## mooshu (Mar 24, 2010)

Ive never done it either but I would have thought a RUB with something to stop him/her sliding around everywhere like a bendable vine or something!? and some unscented kitchen roll underneath to soak up any mess.
Also depends on the species being sold.
like I said I havent done it but thats what I'd do!?


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Depending on how big he is, for instance if it's a hatchling, you could put him in a cricket tub or another tub of similar size, and then put the tub in a small cardboard box with screwed up newspaper around the tub to stop it from being thrown around. This is how I have received animals in the past and they have been happy as larry!


----------



## nelly1 (Oct 27, 2009)

check with the courier, they should tell you how they like them to be packed[for want of a better word]


----------



## rrob212003 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just make sure the package isn't too big so he won't 'bounce' around. Maybe put something like a towel in as well for a bit of cushioning. Also don't put a heat source in eg a hand warmer, these get a lot hotter than you may think.


----------



## nooney165 (Mar 28, 2010)

i have got snakes via courior first was hatchlings in cricket tubs 2nd was adult dwarf burms in pillow cases with a bit of screwed up news paper in with them


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

mine was packed with polystyrene to keep the heat in and then the snake was in a tub with holes drilled in, newspaper scrunched all around and a bit of polystyrene on top with a heat pack stuck on (the heat pack was right at the the top not near the snake so it didnt get to hot and fully taped and fragile keep this way up on the box!


----------



## Charlotte__ (Dec 26, 2010)

wait just found a 4 part video if you still need it 

YouTube - shipping footage - 12/29/08 - part 1 (part one)


----------

